
Apple Pay Now Available in 10k+ US 7/11 Stores - atlasunshrugged
https://www.macrumors.com/2018/09/10/7-eleven-apple-pay-rollout/
======
atlasunshrugged
I was recently talking to a colleague and we were wondering about the fate of
'smart' credit cards (the ones where you can add several card accounts on a
single physical card) as it's still something that would be quite useful here
in Europe where there isn't a very high Apple Pay penetration outside of a few
countries like Sweden and the UK but articles like this serve as a quick
reminder that that industry might be over before it got started.

